# A very good set for the money



## Ripthorn

I have these as well. My 3/4" chisel couldn't stand up to light/moderate mortise chopping, it was folding an edge after just a couple of blows. I contacted Lee Valley and they sent me a new set, which is working just fine now. I think they are very good user chisels. Good review.


----------



## kokomoron

Lee Valley is not a good company. They are a GREAT company. Their customer service is wonderful. I have been dealing with them for a long time. Not one bad experience.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Ron thank you for sharing this. I've wanted this very set for a couple months now, but have slowly but surely getting ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## BrandonW

What a wonderful set of chisels these are for the price. I been using mine for a couple of years and have no complaints. The Narex mortise chisels work very well too.

I do have to say that your chisel rack looks a little scary.


----------



## crank49

I have the mortise chisels and fully intend to get this set as soon as I can swing it.
And *+1* on Lee Valley. I, too, think they are a great company.


----------



## kokomoron

They hang on the wall and you have to reach up to get them. See photo


----------



## RogerBean

Narex chisels are a best buy. Edge problems are, I suspect, more a matter of the sharpening angle than the steel or the heat treatment. Mine arrived with a fairly low angle. Really heavy chopping calls for a higher angle. IMHO there's too much hype around the steels used in woodworking tools. Increased mystery = increased price. 
Roger


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. I have their mortising chisels and was considering these.


----------

